# hangtags?



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

any knw of any good places to get hangtags printed to attach to clothing, uk, us, anywhere? 

also, are handtags a must have or are good things to have wen starting and selling your products, dothey add to the proffesional look and presentation? 

and what info is good to have on them? NAME/LOGO/A LITTLE INFO ON THE BRAND/?


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I would say that it just looks more pro when you have hang tags on your garment. Why wouldn't you just make tags through a business card place and use those for your tags. Most places will do what ever you want and it's cheap $40 for 100 cards. Have your company name and logo at the minimum and then what ever else you think is appropriate to appeal to your customers.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> I would say that it just looks more pro when you have hang tags on your garment. Why wouldn't you just make tags through a business card place and use those for your tags. Most places will do what ever you want and it's cheap $40 for 100 cards. Have your company name and logo at the minimum and then what ever else you think is appropriate to appeal to your customers.


 
thnks for that. info wise, iwas thinking of having a large-ish logo with my name, my websiter addy (when i got 1 done), then prob a description about the clothing or brand etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

teabelly83 said:


> any knw of any good places to get hangtags printed to attach to clothing, uk, us, anywhere?
> 
> also, are handtags a must have or are good things to have wen starting and selling your products, dothey add to the proffesional look and presentation?
> 
> and what info is good to have on them? NAME/LOGO/A LITTLE INFO ON THE BRAND/?


Here's all kinds of information on hang tags:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/hang-tags/


----------

